# Frasier's Trip



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

He was very good in the car, mostly slept.


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

Such a cutie!! That is great that he did so well.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Finally at the new house.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Frasier's Daddy will kill me if he sees that pic of him, so it's going bye bye tomorrow.  

If I'm not over my limit of pic posting, I'll put road pictures in General Chat.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh how cute!!!  In that 3rd pic it looks like he is saying, "Are we there yet, Mom?" :wink:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

ahhhhh I just love him!! Glad you guys finally are there


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

What a good boy, glad he travels fairly well. I love the pictures of him in the new house, checking out the boxes and the floor.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

hahah I LOVE the one of Frasiers eye!!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I just love him so much


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Lovely pics. He has such beautiful eyes & what a good little boy. Glad the move went well. :angel5:


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Great pics! Frasier's such a cutie!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Glad you made it there safe and sound and that Frasier did so well on the drive over. Hope the kitty did too. :wave:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

What a beautiful boy and such good company for his mommy. I love the closeup pic. :love4:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Glad to hear you arrived safe and sound.....those pic's are so cute..Frasier is such an adorable little man.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw what a sleepy head! he's learning sleepy habits from fizzy lol!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I remember the two times when Britney and I went along for the trip from here in CA to Texas...all she did was sleep. She'd be in the front of the car, get tired and go in the back..just Restless, as my brother would say.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Fraiser rides like Gadget.. sleeping all the way.. hehehehehe well, not all the way... But Gadget loves riding in the car... the thing he hates is riding in the truck... not sure why... but he is better when I am not the one driving and he can sit in my lap.... I think he doesn't feel comfy iin the truck like he does in the car.... even with his car seat...


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

glad you had a good trip and the piccys are great - keep posting!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

frasier is such a special boy :shock: 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

so cute!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I am so glad that you guys made it safely. Sorry to hear about your troubles, but hopefully with the squirrel out of the way you'll can settle in nicely. Frasier is such a handsome boy


----------

